# took me 4 months to find it



## macro junkie

only found in the south..and i live in the south..but iv never seen one and im out every day..so when i saw this guy yesterday i was so chuffed

white crab spider at 5:1 life size (full zoom) uncropped


----------



## macro junkie




----------



## Rick

That first pic shows some great detail.


----------



## macro junkie

Rick said:


> That first pic shows some great detail.


i love photographing insects..its a great hobbie.


----------



## idolomantis

looking good there are a few green crab spiders here on a field


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

I saw a yellow 1 in my garden b4. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

friendofgeckos said:


> I saw a yellow 1 in my garden b4. :lol:


yea.. u live in malaysia.. not so rare there huh :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I've seen a couple of these fellows arounf before. Mostly white and yellow in colour. Mabye a green one, but I really can't remember.


----------



## hibiscusmile

That one is amazing MJ? does it have babies?


----------



## Rob Byatt

Rare ??? Who on earth told you that ? _Misumena_ is a common species in the UK, as far as I know not retsricted to the South.

If you want a rare spider try finding one of these......











ps. spiders are not insects


----------



## idolomantis

yea i spider just like this one was on a white flower in the backyard eating a fly. aint rare, just hard to spot  

@ rob: rare? maybe in the UK here they i see em evertime i come near a pool


----------



## macro junkie

Rob Byatt said:


> Rare ??? Who on earth told you that ? _Misumena_ is a common species in the UK, as far as I know not retsricted to the South.ps. spiders are not insects


because i go out every day and iv never seen one.and not alot of people find them on the canon macro forum..i know we got rarer spiders like the ladybird spider..but none are as pretty as the white crab spider imo


----------



## macro junkie

idolomantis said:


> yea i spider just like this one was on a white flower in the backyard eating a fly. aint rare, just hard to spot  @ rob: rare? maybe in the UK here they i see em evertime i come near a pool


your lucky then.


----------



## macro junkie

Rob Byatt said:


> Rare ??? Who on earth told you that ?


iv just seen this..it says there common in the south.well its the 1st time iv ever seen them.they must be good at hiding http://www.uksafari.com/crabspider.htm


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

What a [SIZE=18pt]BEAUTIFUL[/SIZE] find!


----------



## idolomantis

MANTIS DUDE said:


> What a [SIZE=18pt]BEAUTIFUL[/SIZE] find!


ya think? i do.

and i,m indeed very lucky. well on that area.


----------



## Birdfly

Oh you found _Dolomedes_ then Rob, well done  

Male and female _Misumena_, female with a bee.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Wow, the male is small!


----------



## idolomantis

friendofgeckos said:


> Wow, the male is small!


ever seen nephila males in compared with females? man those are small...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

Are they poisonos?


----------



## Sonic decapitation squad

Dont know, never eaten one and i dont know any one who has


----------



## Morpheus uk

Near enough all sspiders are venomous, just a few are harmful to humans, these arent though, amazing pics everyone, i wuv crab spiders, we have a bunch of brown ones around here, only ever seen a white one a couple of times, i didnt know we had lady bird spiders here?!


----------

